# Roadmaster aka "Brown Sugar"



## yeshoney (Aug 27, 2007)

Ironic - I dubbed this bike "Brown Sugar" and the original colors of this bike according to an older gentleman is Burgundy/Grey with orange pinstriping.  I don't doubt him, but this ol' guy has aged well.  I am not sure of the year  Any help will be appreciated.  It has been suggested that it may be anywhere from '39 to '49.  I also have an NOS tank for it.  Tank is still in primer and I have been told the tank is definitely a post war style, but fits the frame.  I am not gonna put the tank on it, but it is cool to have.

Enjoy and thanks for any help.

Joe


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 27, 2007)

whats up with all the Roadmasters with upside down handlebars all of a sudden? cool bike the chain guard looks newer than the late '30s I have had, I'm guessing '40s.
Scott


----------



## AntonyR (Aug 30, 2007)

The seat's cool, but almost ten years older than the bike. Just kind of a mix of years, mostly late '40s. If you're going for the velocipede/cafe racer look with the handlebars, find a Schwinn Scout or similar style bars- Fill sized bars reversed looks, um, wrong.


----------



## Clownbrew (Sep 5, 2007)

*looks wrong*

All in the eyes of the beholder.  I can imagine some 14 year old with high waisted pants in the 50's making that flip on the bars.


----------



## jerrywge (Sep 10, 2007)

*Your Roadmaster*

I sold one of these last year to a friend and have a photo of it, it was an all original bike, and never ridden, about 9.5 out of 10 condtion wise.  Email me and I can send you a photo.

Jerry G


----------

